

ImageMagick for teenage girls - rndmcnlly0
http://kaflurbaleen.blogspot.com/2010/09/imagemagick.html

======
Kliment
Lovely! Great way to make something beginner-scary much less beginner-scary.
Could have used more info on installation and a few more links to examples
(there are tons of IM cheatsheets on the IM site.)

